# Whew! I've been busy...



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I've been absent here for a while... thanks Don for giving me the occasional shout! I'm a new grandpa!!! He had a little trouble there at 1st.. he was premature, and had some lung troubles... he's very healthy now, and I can't wait to take him hunting!







I asked my daughter if I should wait a year or 2 for his 1st BB gun... I remember her eyes rolling like that when she was a teenager. lol

Me and John









I've let my call making slide and folks have been waiting for calls for a few months... here are a couple I've put together (several months late) but thought ya'll may like to see them..

Turkish walnut barrels with Hippo Ivory beads, and Hippo Ivory mouth piece and toneboards...


























Here's one shipping out tomorrow, I think it's pretty cool the barrel is the blackest ebony I've ever seen, it's followed with a Buffalo Horn toneboard.


















Finally I had a guy try to "scam" me out of this one.. it's a Hippo Ivory barrel followed with a Hippo Ivory toneboard..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to see you around Brad, Congrats on your grandson ! I hope this finds you and yours ( especially John) doing well.
Beautiful work as always on the calls too !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulation Brad! What a lovely looking little chap! Calls look ok too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great looking calls as usual and one fine looking grandson, looks like you're figuring out how much you're going to spoil him HA !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new grandson and glad to hear he's doing good ! Your calls are beautiful as ever. They're more like works of art ! Good to see you back too.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Brad, congratulations on your new grandson. Glad to hear he came through his early health issues ok. Spoiling grandkids is what grandparents do best. I'm sure you will exceed in that area.

Calls are fabulous. Do you have a price list? If you do could you PM me with that. Thanks


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! I bet you don't mind being called Gramps now. HAHA. Your calls are inspiring. True works of art.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://pwp.att.net/p...oupid=383159=

This should work for you 220, click on pricing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> http://pwp.att.net/p...oupid=383159=
> 
> This should work for you 220, click on pricing.


Thanks Don. I've added his web site to my favorites.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations on the grandson !!! I just wish I did art work like your calls.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! Yeah that grandson will be beating the girls away before ya know it... told my daughter I was willing to wait a year or 2 before I bought him his 1st BB gun... I remember that eye roll from her teen age years??? LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm to afraid to look at the website as I'll find myself ordering calls!


----------

